# What should I plant?



## oaks (Oct 13, 2005)

I have access to land and water. What should my partner and I plant?
Was thinking about Japanese Maples. We live in southern Ohio. What do you 
guys think.


----------



## jimmyq (Oct 13, 2005)

..


----------



## Elmore (Oct 13, 2005)

Japanese Maples good. Other Asian Maples also good. Ginkgo cultivars...muy bueno. Dwarf conifers too.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 13, 2005)

What purpose would you like the new trees to serve? shade, windbreak, asthetics?
what size limitations do you have?
Trees + water = weeping willow, birch, baldcypress among others.
Where in S. Ohio? I'm around Portsmouth.
-Ralph

_ Moved to Homeowner helper Forum _


----------



## oaks (Oct 14, 2005)

Jackson Co. Ohio. What trees create the most profit or are easy to unload to nursery because of their high demand?


----------



## Elmore (Oct 14, 2005)

Also for consideration...American Holly - Ilex opaca


----------



## Elmore (Oct 14, 2005)

oaks said:


> Jackson Co. Ohio. What trees create the most profit or are easy to unload to nursery because of their high demand?



For a farely quick return I would have to say well grown Acer rubrum cultivars such as 'Autumn Flame', October Glory & Red Sunset.


----------



## jimmyq (Oct 14, 2005)

.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 16, 2005)

This sounds like a nursery topic...why was it moved here?


----------



## begleytree (Oct 16, 2005)

Because it was at first one of the 'what should I plant' questions we see so often. Only later did it turn out to be a 'what can I plant for fun and profit' question.
I'll move it back for you.
-Ralph


----------



## Elmore (Oct 16, 2005)

begleytree said:


> Because it was at first one of the 'what should I plant' questions we see so often. Only later did it turn out to be a 'what can I plant for fun and profit' question.
> I'll move it back for you.
> -Ralph


Okay Ralph, I see. Looking at the opening post it does kinda sound like a gay homeowner looking for landscape tips..."What should my partner and I plant?"...heh heh. Only later does it become apparent that the "partner" is a business partner. My how we often jump to premature conclusions.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 16, 2005)

LOL.
No, I honestly thought partner meant they wern't married. A little more clarification in the opening post may have gotten the info the poster was after, sooner.
-Ralph


----------



## oaks (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry for the mix up. My business partner and I are looking for ideas on what to plant, and thought this would be a great place to get information. My wife and I ( and 2 kids) are not open for suggestions. Not that their is anything wrong with a " partner" 
you just got the wrong idea. Any other suggestions on what we may plant to earn 
a little income.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 17, 2005)

Have you got equipment (for nusery work  )? Any previous experience? Have you ever dug b&b..WB?


----------



## oaks (Oct 17, 2005)

I've landscaped for my father and now do it on the side along with lawn care. I've never planted this many trees or for this purpose (nursery / profit).


----------



## Elmore (Oct 18, 2005)

Slow growing ornamentals like Japanese Maples and grafted Ginkgo cultivars well grown and 8' to 10' should bring a good premium. Check out those American Holly they come at a premium also. There are some growers in KY that want an arm and a leg for their Hollies. These are true opaca cultivars, not 'Green Leaf' which is a hybrid.


----------

